# Crane decoys



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I just finished converting 4 old Johnson cardboard half silo/shells into sandhill crane dekes..will test them out this fall


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those look pretty good!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll second that, they do look good.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

There's a crane call for sale in the classified's to go with those dekes.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Look Great. They Should Do The Job! :beer:


----------

